# Seed Boutique



## bejohnst (Aug 28, 2006)

This is my second success ordering from them. This time got Bubbleicious and Super SkunK (Both Nirvana) and a freebie pack of 15 Skunk #1 from Sam the Skunkman. Should have the box setup by the end of this week and when I get back from the long weekend comming up start looking for a grow journal!


----------



## ROOR (Aug 28, 2006)

cool...you just got them, like how long ago??  Congrats, now get to growing focker!..


----------



## bejohnst (Aug 28, 2006)

First batch I ordered last may but then went home (College grower) and they along with all my glass were taken by leo (long story). So I had to order a new batch for this semester. Ordered them last weekend shipped on Tuesday I beleive and made it to the center of the country by monday.


----------



## yogi dc (Aug 29, 2006)

bejohnst, i am also a collage grower living in the center of the country. i look forward to ordering some new seed from SB. i have also orderd from them before. i have some bubble gum and sweet tooth.


----------



## bejohnst (Aug 29, 2006)

This semester is going to be a fine tuning with the new grow area and light setup. I think next semester I want to grow out something amazing... don't know what


----------



## lefty (Sep 1, 2006)

ur from the land of the free right?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 2, 2006)

yup


----------



## lefty (Sep 6, 2006)

yo bro going to order from seed bot. tonight any suggestions . was it fast .? reliable? free seeds w/purchase? let me no [please]? a good grow book is jorge cevantes indoor bible. also cannibus cultivation by mel thomas.lot of good info. ...thanx lefty.just ordered from planet skunk and nirvana seeds trying them all to see who to deal with and not. will let u no how things workout..........................lefty
please do not tell me how they were shipped.PLEASE DONT TELL.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 7, 2006)

Well so far I've started germing all the seeds. Paper towel method no pre soaking. The Sunk #1 and Bubbleicious have had 100% good. The Super Skunk on the other hand has had nothing so far! I'm still waiting only been 24 hours so well see.


----------



## sum_kid (Sep 7, 2006)

do u live in the u.s? if u did did u use yur own addres and did u use cc or cash?


----------

